# Home dsp amp



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, I know absolutely nothing about home audio products. Planning on building some speakers, and thinking about how to power them. I'd like to run them active, is there a decent home audio 4 channel amp with dsp for $200, or do i need to just go passive?


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

That would be amazing. Please let us know if you find such a thing.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

minidsp 2x4 + some 4 channel amp


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

...or a salvaged PC power supply + MiniDSP 2X4 + 4-channel car amp lying around collecting dust.


----------



## RedSwede (Aug 11, 2017)

In budget, is limited:
The only option off the top of my head is this:


Beocreate 4 channel amplifier | HiFiBerry



I guess there are US options available? Or maybe an importer. I doubt it is real "HiFi" grade though.

This is a higher end option, probably better to do justice to your hard work, and a very nice integration etc:





DIYclassd.com


User's Guide



www.diyclassd.com


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

Home


Dayton Audio DSPB-250 2x50W Class D Audio Amplifier Board with DSPHigh Quality Audio PerformanceThe Dayton Audio DSPB-250 DSP Amplifier Board delivers high quality sound without drawing a lot power. This is due to the highly efficient TPA3116 Class D amplifier chip. The TPA3116 operates at 88%...




www.parts-express.com


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

There's been discussion for a long time about how to use an AVR with multiple channels in an active setup but it always comes back to using either analog inputs with an external xover or separates with rack mount pro gear (my preference.)









Hackable AVR For Active Speakers?


Does anyone know of any AVRs that are capable of being modified to use as an active crossover and amplifier? Here's what I want: a single box with a digital input and 6x or 8x amplifier outputs with individual DSP per-channel. I was thinking that AVRs have all of the components you'd need for...




www.audiosciencereview.com





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedSwede (Aug 11, 2017)

lithium said:


> Home
> 
> 
> Dayton Audio DSPB-250 2x50W Class D Audio Amplifier Board with DSPHigh Quality Audio PerformanceThe Dayton Audio DSPB-250 DSP Amplifier Board delivers high quality sound without drawing a lot power. This is due to the highly efficient TPA3116 Class D amplifier chip. The TPA3116 operates at 88%...
> ...


Good option at only $80 or so.

Worth remembering that all these small boards need something to program them. That Dayton needs a specific development board, the one I linked a RPi. Probably Sigma Studio knowledge as well (not sure if there is some easier options with the RPi)

I'd still 100% recommend those DSP plate amps though. Actual DSP UI, PSU built in, great quality Class D amps, neat mounting, SPDIf in and speaker link.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

thank you all


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess they added some 4 channel options. 








Home


Dayton Audio KABD-4100 4 x 100W All-in-one Amplifier Board with DSP and Bluetooth 5.0 aptX HDDayton Audio KABD-4100 Amp BoardThe Next Level of DSP AmplificationLeverage the convivence of Bluetooth 5.0 and powerful DSP to truly create customizable audio projects with the accessibility of wireless...




www.parts-express.com












Home


Dayton Audio KABD-430 4 x 30W All-in-one Amplifier Board with DSP and Bluetooth 5.0 aptX HDDayton Audio KABD-430 Amp BoardThe Next Level of DSP AmplificationLeverage the convivence of Bluetooth 5.0 and powerful DSP to truly create customizable audio projects with the accessibility of wireless...




www.parts-express.com


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Isaradia said:


> Hi, I know absolutely nothing about home audio products. Planning on building some speakers, and thinking about how to power them. I'd like to run them active, is there a decent home audio 4 channel amp with dsp for $200, or do i need to just go passive?


Just use a converter and car audio amps it’s a better deal and good enough.this is what I am doing with my home audio floor standing setup one day of course 7.1 Dolby atmos


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

lithium said:


> I guess they added some 4 channel options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is looking doable... 4100, dspb-icp1, their power supply, then just whack it all on an aluminum sheet, use laptop to tune, and viola, cheap, powerful, active 2-way stereo set up?


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

trunks9_us said:


> Just use a converter and car audio amps it’s a better deal and good enough.this is what I am doing with my home audio floor standing setup one day of course 7.1 Dolby atmos
> View attachment 324488


I would not recommend this setup for a number of reasons: major lobing issues in your midrange and midbass, dispersion pattern will be very narrow, with a 24 and 12 on the bottom your tweeter will be no where near ear level, and you'll need 10 channels of amplification (assuming the 6.5 and 4's are wired together) just for a stereo pair. There are many proven Hifi and HT tower designs out there that can be built active or passive that would yield much better results for much less time, effort, and cost. 

If you're just after building something that looks crazy and gets super loud than build away, but if you want something with decent sound quality I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

squiers007 said:


> I would not recommend this setup for a number of reasons: major lobing issues in your midrange and midbass, dispersion pattern will be very narrow, with a 24 and 12 on the bottom your tweeter will be no where near ear level, and you'll need 10 channels of amplification (assuming the 6.5 and 4's are wired together) just for a stereo pair. There are many proven Hifi and HT tower designs out there that can be built active or passive that would yield much better results for much less time, effort, and cost.
> 
> If you're just after building something that looks crazy and gets super loud than build away, but if you want something with decent sound quality I'd look elsewhere.


I’m running a 7.1 individual I’m not using the 12 as a sub it’s midbass man 7.1 not 6.2 not 4.3. It all be fine I won’t have any issue and seriously do we need to even get started on localization and vs nearfield and On axis ? 

I won’t have any issues maybe this person might. And Dynaudio doesn’t seem to have any issues on your flagship 100k speaker setup I never said I was putting them in this order I was telling him what I am doing. I don’t need any more power what I have 100w going to each mid range that’s 4 different midranges and one tweeter and cross over points and I can easily get these mid ranges up to 10k with corrected xovers and db slope on the spectrum on esotar2 and one tweeter the audio band will be very functional. 

it’s all in the tuning in the end and other aspect but by no means is this type of install a bad thing it’s on many high end very expensive setups. These are example cross over points but why do you really think I am gonna need more power and that’s not a question I’m asking when my cross over Are 

20 - 60
80 - 200 
250 - 500
300 - 800
700 - 1500 
2500 - 12000
4500 - 20k beyond 

These are example numbers it’s not difficult to convert my music to a 5.1 or 7.1 setup or change settings on my system to do it on the fly with proper hardware and software. I realized this guys on a $200 budget Im clearly not.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

trunks9_us said:


> I’m running a 7.1 individual I’m not using the 12 as a sub it’s midbass man 7.1 not 6.2 not 4.3. It all be fine I won’t have any issue and seriously do we need to even get started on localization and vs nearfield and On axis ?
> 
> I won’t have any issues maybe this person might. And Dynaudio doesn’t seem to have any issues on your flagship 100k speaker setup I never said I was putting them in this order I was telling him what I am doing. I don’t need any more power what I have 100w going to each mid range that’s 4 different midranges and one tweeter and cross over points and I can easily get these mid ranges up to 10k with corrected xovers and db slope on the spectrum on esotar2 and one tweeter the audio band will be very functional.
> 
> ...


Your post was mis-leading to me and I incorrectly assumed your drawing was how you planned to lay out your drivers. Yes you can correct and account for a lot of potential issues in your xover design, but that does not however mean you have them in a optimal alignment. 

I'm still not following your 7.1, 6.2, 4.3 comment though? I understood that the drivers you listed would be on a single "speaker" and that your 12 would not be acting as a Subwoofer in your setup since you have the 24's. 7.1 refers to the number of total speakers in your entire surround setup, so are you planning on building 7 of these towers, or are you calling a single speaker 7.1?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

squiers007 said:


> Your post was mis-leading to me and I incorrectly assumed your drawing was how you planned to lay out your drivers. Yes you can correct and account for a lot of potential issues in your xover design, but that does not however mean you have them in a optimal alignment.
> 
> I'm still not following your 7.1, 6.2, 4.3 comment though? I understood that the drivers you listed would be on a single "speaker" and that your 12 would not be acting as a Subwoofer in your setup since you have the 24's. 7.1 refers to the number of total speakers in your entire surround setup, so are you planning on building 7 of these towers, or are you calling a single speaker 7.1?


In calling a single speaker 7.1 and if that’s the wrong word terminology I apologize feel free to correct me on that maybe I should of said front stage. I’m not crazy about getting sound from the ceilings for example. I shouldn’t have written Dolby atmos I can see how I might of been misleading and misunderstood from that word now.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

trunks9_us said:


> In calling a single speaker 7.1 and if that’s the wrong word terminology I apologize feel free to correct me on that maybe I should of said front stage. I’m not crazy about getting sound from the ceilings for example. I shouldn’t have written Dolby atmos I can see how I might of been misleading and misunderstood from that word now.


I would have referred to it as a 7-way if each driver is playing a different bandwidth. I just wanted to make sure we were speaking the same language, seems we are now. That is the biggest issue on forums, when people's words get misinterpreted... 

Anyway, what you're proposing can definitely work and would make one wicked looking tower. The main point I was trying to get at, which maybe I failed at initially, is that depending on your goals, I think you could get there much easier and cheaper. If you are just wanting to experiment and build something fun then you're on the right track!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

waste of time imo


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Porsche said:


> waste of time imo


to the tread or the most recent posts?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Isaradia said:


> to the tread or the most recent posts?


both, but to each there own and good luck


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

ok, whats your suggestion then?


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

daloudin said:


> There's been discussion for a long time about how to use an AVR with multiple channels in an active setup but it always comes back to using either analog inputs with an external xover or separates with rack mount pro gear (my preference.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do this with a Denon 7.1 AVR and a Dayton DSP-408 and it works great, Denon and Yamaha AVR's pre HDMI with EXT. IN


----------

